# My Labradors



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

For almost 9 years, I have bred Labrador Retrievers. We run them in hunt tests and I have one girl that I have started showing in the ring. Thought I would share some of my crew!







This is Vesper, my show girl.
Next is Stevie. She is in training for entry level hunt tests.








Scarlett has 3 titles and is working on the fourth. She will also have her first litter of puppies this Winter.








Harry is the main man here. He just turned 9 and we have to think of retirement soon. He is the sire of the black girl above and several of his offspring have gone on to earn hunt test titles. We are proud of him!








This is Kansas, my only field bred Lab. We call her a pocket rocket!









Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Absolutely lovely! Thanks for sharing. Love to see the performance dogs doing what they're bred to do.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Beautiful dogs, Katherine.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, I agree!  Beautiful dogs and great pictures!!!  Thanks for sharing............


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

They're absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

They're all gorgeous, but Harry and Stevie are my favorites. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

What great looking dogs you have! My parents always had labs. The first was a purebred chocolate lab and the second is half black lab, half blue tick hound. I just loved the chocolate lab. He was a big sweetie.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Magnificent animals!!  I love Labrador retrievers.  I have a Chocolate Lab named Savannah.  Thanks for sharing the pics of your beautiful dogs!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you all! Love my Labbies! Harry looks so regal in that photo....but he was watching me for a release from the sit I had put him in to take the photo.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

What beautiful dogs! I love labs. I have the great fortune of having a wonderful chocolate lab who just turned twelve. She is a great dog!


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these! I LOOOOOVE Labs. Here's my own, Wilbur at around 2 years:


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Katie, Wilbur is a gorgeous dog! I would love to see pictures of everyone else's Labs!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful dogs! I am partial to labs, myself. Here's my big bruiser alpha dog, Max.......rolled up in his pink blankie.










And here is my heat-seeking canine, Sasuke (kids named him after a cartoon character.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

>


I love this photo. Harry looks so been-there-done-that while simultaneously looking so soulful. I'll bet he'd be a wonderful guy to have curled up at my feet on a stormy December evening.


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

KTaylor-Green said:


> Katie, Wilbur is a gorgeous dog! I would love to see pictures of everyone else's Labs!


Aw, thanks. I love the pictures in here!


----------



## bethtysall (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are stunning!
I have a golden lab called Fern, though she has a slightly naughty nature...my mother had hidden my brothers chocolate birthday cake in her bedroom, and I came back one day to find Fern at the top of the stairs covered in chocolate! She had got through the stair gate and ripped open all the packaging, my mum's bed had paw prints all over it. It was a 12 man cake and she had eaten all of it!!! Of course the vet had to pump it out of her, but it hasnt put her off trying to sniff out peoples snakcs!
Thanks for posting the pictures - so lovely.
Beth


----------



## traceylcampbell (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Love that dark reddish yellow colour. I LOVE labs personalities. Our dog Banjo is a big gentle boofhead. He throws his own ball and catches it if no one wants to throw it for him. Just wondering - do those of you with labradors have problems with shedding? I could make a new labrador out of the fur Banjo sheds every week!

Here he is, although this is an old pic. He's still feeling sore and sorry for himself as he was hit by a car a couple of weeks ago and dislocated his hip. He had to be put under general anaesthetic to be x-rayed and have his femur put back in the socket.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Beth, I can sure picture that! Labs are such food hounds.....anything that smells good and even some things that don't! 

Tracey, Banjo reminds me of my retired boy, Remi. Remi is almost 10 now and has arthritis. We give him a glucosimine supplement along with a fish oil capsule a day for inflammation. Since Banjo's injury is joint related, you might consider this for him to help as he gets older.

As for shedding, my goodness yes, they do shed! They are not as bad as long haired dogs, but that entire undercoat has to shed out when it gets warm.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely, lovely dogs! Fab pics. I especially love the look of Harry. He looks like a real cool dude.

I don't have labs, nor do I have photos, but I have a pic of a friend's labs - uh - it's not entirely factual - he's a surfer. They're not - unless they do it in secret. He also has a little JRT who apparently thinks of herself as being a lab too. She hates the water so she couldn't go in the pic. She tends to hang out over the back of sofas while the labs are more outdoorish.










(hope you don't mind pics - I don't really do photos - am absolutely hopeless with a camera)

Poor Banjo - hope he's totally recovered now. Just love the pic you've given me of him throwing a ball for himself. My Border Collie, Jeff-Dog, sits at the top of the stairs and drops his rubber bone down them - watches it a for a while as though it's going to walk back up the stairs by itself - and then finally goes and gets it himself and does it all over again - sighing mightily.


----------



## summerhouse (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Katherine!  Fancy meeting you here!!  Love the pics you shared!!  Harry is such a handsome boy. That is a fantastic pic of him!!!

Just thought I would pop in and say "Hi!!!"  

Tomi


----------



## Kayden Lee (Sep 9, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing the photo's.


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

traceylcampbell said:


> Beautiful dogs! Love that dark reddish yellow colour. I LOVE labs personalities. Our dog Banjo is a big gentle boofhead. He throws his own ball and catches it if no one wants to throw it for him. Just wondering - do those of you with labradors have problems with shedding? I could make a new labrador out of the fur Banjo sheds every week!


Your Lab is adorable! Yes, we have a problem with shedding. It helped a ton to get his undercoat blown out (also made it more comfortable for him in the Nevada heat). He also got an oatmeal bath. He gets more services at a salon than I do!


----------

